# TR Camelback PA 12/16/11



## 4aprice (Dec 16, 2011)

b]Date(s) Skied: [/b] 12/16/11

*Resort or Ski Area: *Camelback Mountain Resort

*Conditions: * Hard Pack

*Trip Report: * The Homestead opened up today.  Kudos to them for doing as much as they did.  2 runs open down from the top of Sullivan Quad.  The combinations of Upper Marc Antony and Honeymoon Lane and Marjies Delight and Sullivan Trail.  I thought with the warm weather yesterday the surface would be a little soft but it was not.  Very much a Pocono Pavement hard fast surface.  Marjies for the most part was unskiable today.  There is snow on it but with the sun angle what it is at this time of year it gets nothing all day and its currently a steep block of ice, not very enjoyable.  I only hit it once and will wait till further snowmaking and grooming to take place before hitting it again.  Hopefully that snowmaking will start tonight.  The Antony-Honeymoon combination was hard pack but edgeable.  They also had a run down the terrain park (Moores Ramble-Turkey Trot combo) with the Glen Chair open, along with Sun Bowl, and Coolmore and the carpet was open too but I didn't go over to an of them.  All in all I took 10 runs (nice hour and 1/2 leg workout) and will be back up there tomorrow and Sunday.  At least its skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 16, 2011)

I was there too, braved Marjies about 4 or 5 times otherwise skied Marc Antony - Honeymoon Lane a ton of times.  Skied there from 10:15 - 2:00 non-stop except for a short break for lunch.

By the way Alex were you standing in front of the condiments in the lodge talking to a couple around 12:15 or so?  I was getting mayo and overheard the single dude tell the couple that he still lived in Lake Hopatcong.

Top of Marjies:






View from in front of the base lodge:


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 16, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> By the way Alex were you standing in front of the condiments in the lodge talking to a couple around 12:15 or so?  I was getting mayo and overheard the single dude tell the couple that he still lived in Lake Hopatcong.



Wasn't me ERJ.  I never set foot in the lodge today.  I was wearing a green and yellow jacket.  Impressed you braved Marjies several times.  I took it once and between the surface and flat light said forget it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Philpug (Dec 17, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Top of Marjies:



I can see my high school.


----------

